# Profibus Geschwindigkeit messen



## PCS (8 August 2007)

Hallo,
ich bin absoluter Neuling in Sachen S7 und Profibus.
Meine Aufgabe ist es mit einer Simatic, die Geschwindigkeit des Profbusses zu messen (zwischen Master und Slave).
Kann mir jemand dabei Helfen.  

Um jede Hilfe bin ich dankbar!


----------



## Andreas B. (8 August 2007)

Hallo !

Ich denke das der Bus immer schneller ist als die Zykluszeit der CPU. Das heißt deine CPU-Zykluszeit bestimmt wie schnell man ein Bit auf dem Bus verändern kann.  Mal ganz abgesehen von irgendwelchen Tricks...

Gruß Andreas


----------



## thomass5 (8 August 2007)

Hallo, 
wie ist denn die Aufgabe genau formuliert?
Ansonsten 100%Ack Andreas B.
Thomas


----------



## zotos (8 August 2007)

Mit einem Profibus Testgerät und/oder einem guten Oszilloskop.


----------



## JesperMP (8 August 2007)

Andreas B. schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke das der Bus immer schneller ist als die Zykluszeit der CPU. Das heißt deine CPU-Zykluszeit bestimmt wie schnell man ein Bit auf dem Bus verändern kann.


*stöhn* :sb13: 0 % ACK
PCS, du sollst dich für die bus parametern TTr (Target Token rotation time) und TTrtyp (typical Token rotation time) interessieren !
Bei Siemens gibt es ein FAQ wo man den gesamte update-zeit berechnen können. Also inklusiv Scan time SPS, Scan time Profibus, Scan time in slave, und electrische propagation delay in E/A hardware.

Es gibt auch busanalyser das die tatsächliche busgeschwindigkeit (token rotation time) messen können. (Zotos, 100 % Ack.)


----------



## Andreas B. (8 August 2007)

Und egal was bei Deinem Analyser rauskommt .... schneller als die Zykluszeit Deiner CPU wirst Du doch nicht


----------



## zotos (8 August 2007)

Andreas B. schrieb:


> Und egal was bei Deinem Analyser rauskommt .... schneller als die Zykluszeit Deiner CPU wirst Du doch nicht



Tolle Antwort. Zum glück bist Du kein Zulieferer von uns. Solches "Drumherumgerede" finde ich sehr lästig.


----------



## JesperMP (8 August 2007)

Andreas B. schrieb:
			
		

> schneller als die Zykluszeit Deiner CPU wirst Du doch nicht


Und was willst du damit sagen ? Deiner vorige aussage ist trotzdem unsinn.



			
				Andreas B. schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke das der Bus immer schneller ist als die Zykluszeit der CPU.


Ganz einfach falsch (Woher erhältst du sogar solch eine Idee? ).



			
				Andreas B. schrieb:
			
		

> Das heißt deine CPU-Zykluszeit bestimmt wie schnell man ein Bit auf dem Bus verändern kann.


Der CPU zykluszeit ist nur ein teil von den aktualisierungszeit.


----------



## trinitaucher (8 August 2007)

Andreas B. schrieb:


> Hallo !
> Ich denke das der Bus immer schneller ist als die Zykluszeit der CPU.


Mag bei nem schnellen PB-DP mit wenigen Teilnehmern und wenigen zu übertragenden Daten stimmen, wenn ne S7-300 zum Einsatz kommt (mit 400ern hab ich noch nicht gearbeitet).
Aber es soll auch Steuerungen geben, die schneller als der Feldbus sind .

@ PCS:
Wenn CPU langsamer als Bus, misst man schlimmstenfalls nur die Zykluszeit der SPS.

Wenn CPU schneller als Bus, kann ne Messung erfolgreich sein. Z.B. kann man nen Bit togglen (Ein- und Ausgabe über die Slave-Baugruppe) und bei jedem geänderten  Zustand ein Datenwort inkrementieren. Parallel wird ne "Stoppuhr" laufen gelassen. Die Zeit bei erreichen eines bestimmten Wertes des Datenworts dividiert durch diesen Wert dient als als Grundlage zur Bestimmung der Bus-Laufzeit... nur so als Denkansatz


----------



## Andreas B. (8 August 2007)

OK. 
Ich bin übertönt und sehe meine Dummheit ein aber laßt uns doch mal ohne aufeinander loszugehen die Frage beantworten bitte

Gruß Andreas


P.S. Ich wollte nicht direkt mit "Target Token rotation time" anfangen weil in der Frage von PCS stand "absoluter Neuling in Sachen S7 und Profibus"
Habe mich nur blöde ausgedrückt da ich tippfaul bin


----------



## JesperMP (8 August 2007)

Andreas B. schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Ich wollte nicht direkt mit "Target Token rotation time" anfangen weil in der Frage von PCS stand "absoluter Neuling in Sachen S7 und Profibus"


Er hat eine aufgabe bekommen (diplomaufgabe ?). Den muss er sich mit dieses beschäftigen. 
Es ist einfacher als man denkt. TTr und TTrtyp werden automatisch von STEP7 berechnet. Man kann die busparametern checken, denn den Profibus konfiguration etwas ändern - slave stationen, HMI stationen (master),  andere master stationen in denselbe netz entfernen oder zufügen, den busgeschwindigheit erhöhen oder vermindern usw. - und denn nochmals die busparametern checken, was ist denn mit TTr und TTrtyp passiert ? Du erlernst viel von diesem ! 

Nach Ansicht der Leute, die wirklich einen Analysator benutzt haben, ist das reale token rotation time häufig etwas kleiner als das berechnete TTrtyp.


----------

